# Sawyer square top oar Tether ring?



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I have always had Cataract oars and I used the oar tethers/leashes that have the metal ring attached to a cam strap around the frame. I really like using this style oar tether bc it allows me to ship my oars super quick and the metal ring just slides down the shaft staying out of the oar locks way.

I just got some new 1 piece square top Sawyers so now I can't get a metal ring on there since the blades are non-removable. I tried using a loop strap but I find that when I ship my oars the strap ends up getting tangled in the oar lock thus keeping me from moving the oars in and out as quickly. Anyway, I'm looking for a way to get a metal ring on there. I've considered cutting one in half and welding it on there but then I'd have to had sand the ring smooth which is a pain. So I've been looking for some metal ring that opens and then securely closes around the shaft. Any ideas or recommendations?


----------



## just_gray (Jul 15, 2015)

Phantom Oar Tethers


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Those Phantom Oar tethers are similar to mine, I just preferred the metal ring and the metal ring doesn't fit on square tops


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

sounds like you want a pair of handcuffs...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I've always wondered about how to do the metal rings too. I've had good luck with rope with a overhand on a bight style knot that has a loop big enough to allow it to slide back and forth.

I'd be interested in that a removable but secure metal ring too. The only other way that I could see getting a solid ring on other then splitting and welding one on, is to have them put it on during the build process.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AVLXQ6S


----------



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

What did Sawyer say? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

Try this:
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...0urDNp0omijBwrIhyR9J4tstHNsAdiCbzoRoCkEvw_wcB
We use them to put in a bull's nose.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Dr.AndyDVM said:


> Try this:
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...0urDNp0omijBwrIhyR9J4tstHNsAdiCbzoRoCkEvw_wcB
> We use them to put in a bull's nose.


This is Perfect! Jeez, I have searched and searched, who would have ever thought of a bull nose ring. Thanks


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

I used a loop strap for mine and it works well. I use the cam buckle and ring from my NRS teather on the tower end.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I've used square tops with the loop strap for 4 years or so now. Make the loop loose on the oar shaft and tighter than the rope wrap. Problem solved...for me anyway.


----------

